# Catfish on the ohio



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

I want to try for big catfish in the Ohio.I got poles ,a boat,cut bait and live bait.I will probably be fishing the Racine pool.What type of areas do I want to fish?.Deep water,eddies,rocky points?I have never tried for cats in the River.Is it better at night or early morning?Just looking for a few pointers to get started..Any help would be appreciated...Joe


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

FISH DROP OFFS AND LEDGES I LIKE CURRENT SO DO CHANNELS & BLUES.... FLAT HEADS NOT SO MUCH AND PREFER LIVE BAIT CREEK CHUBS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN MY BEST FLAT HEAD BAIT


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

Thank you.....That's the kind of info I am looking for.I spend most of my summer nights bowfishing when the water clears up.I plan to do some catfishing on the cloudy nights.Will the large cats I see when bowfishing on clear water nights still inhabit the same areas when the water rises a little?I sure see alot of huge ones that I believe are flatheads.......


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

livtofish those are some nice fish man


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

All right ,I made a makeshift livewell in the garage for bait.I have a dozen bluegill 5 to 8"'s.What size live gills do I want to use?What size do I want to cut my skipjack for cut bait?....I will be using 8/0 circle hooks.....My rod holders need a little work,but I think I can get by.......Joe


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Bowjo said:


> All right ,I made a makeshift livewell in the garage for bait.I have a dozen bluegill 5 to 8"'s.What size live gills do I want to use?What size do I want to cut my skipjack for cut bait?....I will be using 8/0 circle hooks.....My rod holders need a little work,but I think I can get by.......Joe


It depends. You'll probably catch more cats using smaller gills but if they're on patrol, the bigger cats are gonna go for the larger gills. As for the skipjack, more often than not it's best to cut it in half to get more of the juices flowing, but there have been days when they won't touch it if it's not whole. So you just gotta try.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Bowjo said:


> All right ,I made a makeshift livewell in the garage for bait.I have a dozen bluegill 5 to 8"'s.What size live gills do I want to use?What size do I want to cut my skipjack for cut bait?....I will be using 8/0 circle hooks.....My rod holders need a little work,but I think I can get by.......Joe


I have not had much luck on live gills this year yet on the river. They do love the heads though. Shad has been the go to bait on the river for me this year. Caught one blue on a chunck of skipjack. If you have the small skippies you can use them whole but if you have the larger onese like I do, I just cut them in chunks probably 2-4 inches (these are 16-20 inch skip jacks) so they are pretty big.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

If you want big cats wait till sept, oct for blues. waisting time right now


----------

